# Are we all being serious



## rujoeking (Aug 5, 2011)

I have always been a regular visitor to GBAtemp,
I am an active member in the hacking community and was heavily involved in the original DS "passme" development and testing.
I have signed up with an "anonymous" alias as I felt I needed to speak and know I will be shot down in flames.
I know this is the "Hacking and Homebrew" section of the site and I know that this is not in line with the Forum Topic, however, the correct target audience are here so I do think this is the most relevant place to post.

The attitude of some people in the forum is atrocious.

You do nothing but flame other people while sat on your high horse adding nothing to the community yourselves.
You are a disgrace and an embarrassment to the hacking community of which I would normally say I was proud to be a member of.
People come on the forums for help and to try to contribute, WE ALL HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE, all they get in return are sarcastic comments and bi**ing it is disgusting.
would it be so hard to direct people in the right way and politely advise them when they have done something wrong?
no... it wouldn't. if you spoke to people in the street like you speak to them on here... I would imagine you would have broken arms and legs...

People deserve respect, there is not a lot of that in this community.

I'm just as entitled to post my opinion as all the flamers in here so I have...

let the flaming begin.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 5, 2011)

Somewhere in the middle of the flaming and sarcasm a general answer is usually, if not always, present.
As many others will probably tell you... welcome to the Internet.


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Aug 5, 2011)

The attitude is fairly justified in all of the threads I've seen. I don't see any reason not to shoot down irritating 12 year olds with their contrived and asinine "ideas" without any research done at all.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 5, 2011)

wrong section bro.


----------



## Relys (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been a long time visitor of gbatemp. Their contribution to the Wii has been the most significant usage of this site and forum section for myself. That being said, the 3DS - Hacking & Homebrew section is a complete discrace and houses the most disguesting, irratating, uneducated script kiddies I have ever seen on the internet. Being a professional programmer myself the one reason I visit this section is to have a few laughs at some of the rediculious propresitions. Nobody here even has the basic understanding of encryption and most of the threads lead to the blind insulting the blind.

To the moderator of this forum section. You suck balls. (I tell it like I see it, so don't get all butthurt.) I love GBAtemp, but this section blows.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome to the Temp ('tis a double meaning).


----------



## RoMee (Aug 5, 2011)

This forum is full of kids what did you expect?

@Relys
I agree with you on the Wii part


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 5, 2011)

Point is, this entire part of the forum is literally useless and filled to the brim with people who are incapable of realizing the difficulty in hacking the 3DS. 
It's just:
"Which Flashcard?" threads
"What if?" threads
"Does X run 3DS games?" threads
and Dev Kit threads.
None of which get anything done. Hell, half of them could be on Ask GBAtemp. Which no one uses.
And let's be honest, I'm no insanely awesome programmer or anything, I suck at it. I have, however, been on GBAtemp and watching Homebrew for a long, long time. These things NEVER go anywhere and only serve as an annoyance. Again, I'm no genius, but I've been around long enough to know what does and doesn't work.
And another thing, we wouldn't have this problem if people read the fucking stickies. Can we get Rydian's post linked in here? Or hell, stick it on the Registration page? It's a great guide to picking your card, but everyone seems completely oblivious to it's existance. No one's going to say "Read the fucking stickies you uneducated cretins" if the uneducated cretins read the fucking stickies. The stickies contain the information that they're coming here to ask for 99% of the time, but no one ever bothers to read them. Or use the bloody search engine. That thing has a use, you know. I'd gladly answer questions if they were interesting, unique or uncommon, but they NEVER are. The whole point of this forum is to discuss 3DS-Specific breakthroughs and progress, but for the most part it's wasted on stupid questions and questions that would be better for the DS Homebrew and Hacking category.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 5, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> welcome to the Internet.
> /thread.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Slyakin @ Aug 5 2011, 08:19 PM) If you're so sensitive that you can't take a little flaming and arguing, you're gonna have to leave the internet. Arguing will lead to inspiration which will lead to so degree of success. What do you want us to do? Constantly praise each other? We'll never get anywhere.




Also this.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

If you're so sensitive that you can't take a little flaming and arguing, you're gonna have to leave the internet. Arguing will lead to inspiration which will lead to so degree of success. What do you want us to do? Constantly praise each other? We'll never get anywhere.


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

obvious b'awwing going on in this thread.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 5, 2011)

This should be in General Discussion, and front page news (especially in place of what IS front page news).

I agree, even though I'm probably the most prominent example.


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 5, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOW THE HELL DID YOU QUOTE HIM A MINUTE EARLY
Wait, disregard this as I am retarded.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 5, 2011)

DrOctapu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Editing my friend.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 5, 2011)

This is 100% true.
When I first joined, I never got a normal answer on how to fix my R4.
I kept getting flamed, trolled and sarcastic comments.
I never got an answer, so I started to work with the R4-pro team.
All I wanted was some legit answers, instead I got trolled.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> This should be in General Discussion, and front page news (especially in place of what IS front page news).



You're just jelly that you can't frontpage news.

If you don't like the game then don't play it.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait....what?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 5, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> This is 100% true.
> When I first joined, I never got a normal answer on how to fix my R4.
> I kept getting flamed, trolled and sarcastic comments.
> I never got an answer, so I started to work with the R4-pro team.
> All I wanted was some legit answers, instead I got trolled.




gonna have to call shenanigans here...  you got me curious...nowhere did I see people trolling you regarding an R4.

And anywhere you were trolled you deserved it


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 5, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I'm glad that I'm not the only one that get sleepy on here. 








Never mind... meh. 

@OP It just something you got to live with.


----------



## rujoeking (Aug 5, 2011)

I have always been a regular visitor to GBAtemp,
I am an active member in the hacking community and was heavily involved in the original DS "passme" development and testing.
I have signed up with an "anonymous" alias as I felt I needed to speak and know I will be shot down in flames.
I know this is the "Hacking and Homebrew" section of the site and I know that this is not in line with the Forum Topic, however, the correct target audience are here so I do think this is the most relevant place to post.

The attitude of some people in the forum is atrocious.

You do nothing but flame other people while sat on your high horse adding nothing to the community yourselves.
You are a disgrace and an embarrassment to the hacking community of which I would normally say I was proud to be a member of.
People come on the forums for help and to try to contribute, WE ALL HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE, all they get in return are sarcastic comments and bi**ing it is disgusting.
would it be so hard to direct people in the right way and politely advise them when they have done something wrong?
no... it wouldn't. if you spoke to people in the street like you speak to them on here... I would imagine you would have broken arms and legs...

People deserve respect, there is not a lot of that in this community.

I'm just as entitled to post my opinion as all the flamers in here so I have...

let the flaming begin.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Second comment was at the OP, not at you. Basically if you don't like how GBAtemp works, then don't go here.

But you were clearly jabbing at me frontpaging news that you don't find worthy.


----------



## Langin (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, if you have ideas and you know you get flamed; WHY DO YOU POST HERE? Post somewhere else where you are sure people will think oww lets try that! I am not a fan of hacking anymore since I love Nintendo and I love to buy their products.(Not everybody is a pirate but still some can't hold themselves in XD)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't even notice it was you. But no, I don't find it worthy.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 5, 2011)

while this is being discussed...what exactly qualifies as "worthy" frontpage news?  It's not like there's a whole lot happening at the moment...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, the thread has been here for an hour. 
I hope some of the relevant parties have taken notice of it and will now follow us to Site Discussion.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> while this is being discussed...what exactly qualifies as "worthy" frontpage news?  It's not like there's a whole lot happening at the moment...


Personally, I'd like to see news.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what better news then news of the industry? There really is no news of hacking yet... The handhelds are still fairly new.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 5, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seeing as it's a Gaming site, all of the frontpage news is gaming related as it should be.  I'm not seeing the problem.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

good point OP but there ARE also useful members.. actually most, if not trolls still useful to put a wide smile on our faces once in a while.. really


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Well, if you have ideas and you know you get flamed; WHY DO YOU POST HERE?



If the guy was afraid of flaming, honestly, he might not post ANYWHERE on GBAtemp these days. 
It's a sad state of affairs. And it's one that I've tried to remedy in the past.
Unfortunately what I've found is that many of the most knowledgeable people around here also tend to be the most rude at times.
Can't kick out all the smart/rude people. Otherwise we'll just be left with well-intentioned idiots. 
(That's why not everything you might see as a "flame" gets removed.)

Fortunately there are a few people here that don't fit that mold. 
FAST6191 quickly comes to mind. 
And tj_cool. 
Unfortunately they're a minority.

I'd like to see people posting less if they have nothing to say.
I'd like to see more respect and patience given to the knowledgeable people trying to help out the entire scene, whatever scene it might be.
Because if they were to get this respect and patience from the beginning they might not feel the need to tear into people over the smallest things. 
Maybe our best translators wouldn't feel the need to pack up and go elsewhere. 
Maybe the people making fixes for games wouldn't feel so overwhelmed and quit.

But that's not the nature of the internet, I suppose. 
What's the equation? Anonymity+audience=asshat? 
It's becoming more and more prevalent around here, and I for one am pretty fed up with it.
I'm sick and tired of people seeing the term "troll" as a badge of fucking honor to be worn emblazoned on their forehead. 
It's not _quite_ so bad here, as this is a moderated community where the moderators will actually do something. 
(And if you disagree with that, I'm more than happy to talk with you about it, in PM)
But as you can see there's only so much we can prevent.


With no real way to wrap up this train of thought, how about some food for thought?
(Thank you for this link, Lilsypha)

[youtube]cfwwHa-7Ux8[/youtube]


----------



## DroRox (Aug 5, 2011)

I take to the OP.
People's ideas aren't considered here. People who have more experience are assholes to those who just started out and have fresh ideas. It's one thing to explain why an idea doesn't work and another to call someone a noob and make fun of them for trying to collaborate.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 5, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should just end the thread right there, that pretty much explains everything. (Especially that video.)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> You should just end the thread right there, that pretty much explains everything. (Especially that video.)



*shakes his head* Nope. There's more to be said. 
I didn't even touch on how crappily newcomers are treated around here.
And at some point somebody's going to remember "Heeey, isn't that Vulpes guy a dick sometimes, too?" 
And they'll be right of course. But that's something I'm trying to change. 

There's a lot more to be said, and much more to be done.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

DroRox said:
			
		

> I take to the OP.
> People's ideas aren't considered here. People who have more experience are assholes to those who just started out and have fresh ideas. It's one thing to explain why an idea doesn't work and another to call someone a noob and make fun of them for trying to collaborate.


As you can see, Smealum has few posts and yet his Minecraft DS idea is vastly supported.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 5, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably, but it explains it enough for right now, for what the Op was upset about atleast.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

This is the main reason why I'm trying to be nicer... again. I really turned out to be a douche as I talk to newcomers...

If we can root out the problem one member at a time, I'm sure we'll see some change.

If I can not be a douche, lots of other people can.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 5, 2011)

Which newcommer is being treated badly?

People who cant search for 1-2 minutes to see there isnt any flashcart that works on the 3DS..
or people who come up with their genius 3DS hacking ideas?
or people who ask for 3DS flashcart.. wait I said it already o.o

Anyway, I dont see where the problem is.


----------



## Demonstryde (Aug 5, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Which newcommer is being treated badly?
> 
> People who cant search for 1-2 minutes to see there isnt any flashcart that works on the 3DS..
> or people who come up with their genius 3DS hacking ideas?
> ...


flashcarts that support 3ds games, im sure you mean.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 5, 2011)

Demonstryde said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats you noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! lol

that was the whole point. There isnt any 3DS mode flashcart YET.


----------



## Demonstryde (Aug 5, 2011)

maybe i'm an idiot, but the search engine has a terrible format, and never turns any results for me.... maybe if it were to be easier to use for newcomers , they would be more likely to use it..


----------



## rujoeking (Aug 5, 2011)

I have always been a regular visitor to GBAtemp,
I am an active member in the hacking community and was heavily involved in the original DS "passme" development and testing.
I have signed up with an "anonymous" alias as I felt I needed to speak and know I will be shot down in flames.
I know this is the "Hacking and Homebrew" section of the site and I know that this is not in line with the Forum Topic, however, the correct target audience are here so I do think this is the most relevant place to post.

The attitude of some people in the forum is atrocious.

You do nothing but flame other people while sat on your high horse adding nothing to the community yourselves.
You are a disgrace and an embarrassment to the hacking community of which I would normally say I was proud to be a member of.
People come on the forums for help and to try to contribute, WE ALL HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE, all they get in return are sarcastic comments and bi**ing it is disgusting.
would it be so hard to direct people in the right way and politely advise them when they have done something wrong?
no... it wouldn't. if you spoke to people in the street like you speak to them on here... I would imagine you would have broken arms and legs...

People deserve respect, there is not a lot of that in this community.

I'm just as entitled to post my opinion as all the flamers in here so I have...

let the flaming begin.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Demonstryde said:
			
		

> maybe i'm an idiot, but the search engine has a terrible format, and never turns any results for me.... maybe if it were to be easier to use for newcomers , they would be more likely to use it..


I don't use search, if there's specific I'm looking for then I'll look through the forums.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 5, 2011)

Demonstryde said:
			
		

> maybe i'm an idiot, but the search engine has a terrible format, and never turns any results for me.... maybe if it were to be easier to use for newcomers , they would be more likely to use it..


If thats too complicated or not good enough for you, you can just look at the right section for what you need.. or GOOGLE a bit.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2011)

Demonstryde said:
			
		

> maybe i'm an idiot, but the search engine has a terrible format, and never turns any results for me.... maybe if it were to be easier to use for newcomers , they would be more likely to use it..



Use this then.

I've never been a fan of the Search function on the forum itself but I've always used the Google one.


----------



## Demonstryde (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Demonstryde said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your also not a newcomer getting flamed for not using the unusable search engine...... maybe make new engine designed spesifically for newcomers


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 5, 2011)

Demonstryde said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is there a need for that? You dont need a masters degree in computer science to navigate through this forum o.o

The layout and visual is pretty good in my opinion, and not too hard to find the info you need on a particular section.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 5, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/quoted for truth.


----------



## Demonstryde (Aug 5, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Demonstryde said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is what i do.... but i am saying.... dont flame a newcomer for not using the horribly formated unfunctional search engine.....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2011)

I have to agree with the suggestion that the search engine be made more user-friendly.
On a forum where we talk about the NDS, the Wii, the 360, and the PS3, you can't search any term less than four characters. 
I realize why that policy was put in place, but it seems rather counterproductive.

Slyakin & sinharvest24: No, we don't have to constantly praise each other,
but we also don't have to constantly berate each other.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 5, 2011)

Demonstryde said:
			
		

> maybe i'm an idiot, but the search engine has a terrible format, and never turns any results for me.... maybe if it were to be easier to use for newcomers , they would be more likely to use it..



google.  the answer to 99% of the questions asked here can be found within the top 5 results of a google search (and that's being generous, usually the top 3 results).  The problem is, a lot of new people would rather just create a thread and have someone tell them their answers rather than actually search them out themselves.  it takes a good amount of "trolling" before some people learn...and some people never do...

as far as "theories" on hacking or exploits, it's all sillyness.  there are people with actual knowledge looking at this stuff every single day and someone is going to suggest "lets spoof Nintendo's servers" or "lets do a Twilight Princess type save file"?  do people honestly think that all of these things weren't thought of before they created a thread?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 5, 2011)

The OP is how I feel, and I've asked staff to make a sticky in the section stating such, but it seems very few people care.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Aug 5, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The OP is how I feel, and I've asked staff to make a sticky in the section stating such, but it seems very few people care.


I don't really know how I can help. And for all I know, I could be part of the problem. But I feel that the OP does have a point, and I do care.


----------



## Burton (Aug 5, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL The same happened to me in my noob era. That's why I asked a moderator to remove all my Topics on my profile so I didn't have to remember those hateful replies.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 5, 2011)

The same thing happens to nearly everyone in their "noob" era...  There are the people who take it, make the decision to learn more, and get involved...and there are the people who get upset, complain, and disappear (only to create a different account and start over)...

People say it's because this is the internet and people are dicks on the internet because of the anonymity.  But it's not.  It takes a sense of entitlement to think that everyone else is going to do the work for you in writing software and guides, in providing the answers to every question and do all this out of the goodness of their hearts.  How many "real world" communities offer that?

Many people come here with knowledge and stuff to share and that's fantastic.  For those who find the site after doing a google search for "free nds games" or "hack my wii" or "3DS flash carts"...they have to go through a "noob era".  I went through my "noob era" as did nearly everyone else who has been here for any length of time.  I don't know much of anything.  But at least I contributed to the Wii section as much as I could and for as long as I could...even after being trolled for "good ideas".


----------



## rujoeking (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi All,
I am really happy with the responses to my post.
and I appreciate some people may see the issue as trivial or "Part of the internet"
certain things can be done to help the situation,
putting suggestions forward on how people can help themselves would make a massive difference,
instead of "Stickies" there could be a box at the top of each sub forum pointing to wiki type content for example using the 3ds forum as an example

________________________________________________________________________________

Flashcard support...................Current status of Hacks....................Hardware...................etc.....
Supercard DSTwo..................How does encryption work.................what is in the 3ds................
R4-SDHC...............................What has already been tried.............something else....................
R4-Gold............................................................................
...................................................

________________________________________________________________________________

This could be in a larger font with icons etc...
having it clearly broken down like this within the forum (above the topics) would avoid a lot of common reoccurring questions and avoid a lot of frustration


----------



## Oveneise (Aug 6, 2011)

Well... unfortunately that's how the internet rolls. Not everyone on the Temp is like that, though. I usually ignore the trolls - feeding them does nothing. *shrugs*


----------



## DroRox (Aug 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DroRox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all ideas are taken kindly too. And Im not just saying homebrew. I'm saying about everything. Blogs. And those hack ideas. I'm no hacker, but throwing stuff out there doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 6, 2011)

I doubt my reputation was any good when I first joined. My first thread turned into doubles, posted in the User submitted news section, asking "What is the best flash cart"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One thread got mostly flames, one 1-2 helpful answers. The other one had some helpful answers, a humorous post from p1ngpong, and ojsinnerz explaining to me what I did wrong. Apparently, I couldn't read at that time, hehe. Anyways, I can understand why many would be irritated at some of the newer members, and although I find most very annoying, there are a select few that I have come to respect, including the OP just now. Ironically, some of the most respected members have had the same types of noobish posts and threads when they had first joined.


----------



## Ace (Aug 6, 2011)

I think the issue doesn't lie in GBAtemp: rather, a simple solution does, and we're the people who must make the solution truth!
Remember how the internet is a vast machine that promotes anonymity and the safeties with it. We all know what sort of counter-productivity that brings to smaller communities like these: coldness, lack of empathy, trolls/flaming, and most importantly, and evil downwards spiral for all users.

BUT!

The key lies in the fact that we have SO much anonymity. I would take this further, and call it TOO much. In fact, with the smaller amount of information we do disclose within a community that thrives on information, it's simple to connect the dots here: we're being too anonymous towards each other.

What I mean is that we need to enable ourselves to let anyone in. But when I mean ANYONE, I mean a person, a human behind a keyboard, seeking a companion on the web, or seeking information where it's needed. This isn't just a "User", it's a human! And god damn it, if I may say so, we often forget that there are humans behind the keyboards.

What I suggest now, is to promote an openness between users: why? It's simple: we need to create a safer environment in the more toxic places of the Temp, in order to become a more inviting forum. It can be as simple as promoting more users to welcome the new Tempers (this isn't a job The Catboy has to do alone, am I right?), or as hardcore as the Mods making Know Your Temps a massively advertised event.

Seeing how there are many recurring role-model users, why not start there? It's pretty easy to make it known who you are, through all the myriad of functions available on the forum, with the main one being to just post. The important part is to become a forum that isn't dispersed, but is tied together into unity. While it may seem like a more "male" and professional approach to get to know tempers, it may just bring a safer and nicer environment to all of us.

FINAL SUMMATION: We must all strive to achieve the GBAtemp we WANT to post in. And we must all strive for ONE goal, because if the hundred of us Tempers unite and work together, nothing is impossible.

EDIT: In no way am I going to force anyone to be open, and I don't promote the owners of the website to retain such information forcefully, either. No: it must come from free will that we make ourselves more open Internet citizens.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 6, 2011)

DroRox said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I will be neutral yet critical to those ideas, others may not be so nice, and it's to be expected if they are not researched.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Aug 6, 2011)

rujoeking said:
			
		

> I have always been a regular visitor to GBAtemp,
> I am an active member in the hacking community and was heavily involved in the original DS "passme" development and testing.
> I have signed up with an "anonymous" alias as I felt I needed to speak and know I will be shot down in flames.
> I know this is the "Hacking and Homebrew" section of the site and I know that this is not in line with the Forum Topic, however, the correct target audience are here so I do think this is the most relevant place to post.
> ...


i actually dont think this site or scene is that bad for that sort of thing , the 360 scene is the absolut worst, and the wihacks site is prety bad too 
much much worse than here i think 
the problem is that (not this scene really) that in alot of these scenes the people who know how to do this stuff , have absolutly ibismal communication skills, if people could just take a few minutes to proof read what they write and spend just a bit more time in explaining things properly and not in a way that leaves all sorts of improtant shit out and in a ways that are vague and can be interperted in 50 different ways,with spelling errors,and cause they are not being specific, then we could eliminate more the 50% of posts
all these scenes are full of obsolete tutorials with outdated and obsolete information ,that never gets updated, and are horribly written tutorials, and written by people who have no idea how to clearly explain things, there is this kid on you tube that does a great job in explaining stuff for the ps3 scene , chris tech tv ,hes great at  explaining things if every scene had someone like that ,someone with great commnication skills like he has , we woud not have these problems

people should take a page from that kid, especially the ones who make yt videos with horrible shitty music, or complete silence and then call it a "tutorial", neither of which should be done in a tutorial video,and bad poor shaky camera work, poor out of focus camera work,where you cant see anything ,and on and on

people dont even speak in proper complete sentences, and they are so vague in the way they try to explain things, they leave things open to be interperted in 100 different ways, if people would just read wtf they write before they post advice or tutorials, and make sure that there is absolutly no possible way that someone could interpert what they write in more than 1 way ,then people would not be so bitchy about seeing people posting the same questions over and over, sure there are some people who ask obvious things over and over , but alot of the questions are due to the way alot of stuff on console scenes is "explained"
alot of things like most tutorials just go right in and start spewing technical jargon , where they should first,always give you an overview of the procedure in laymans terms , and explain the outcome and goal of what it is the tutorial is for,first,before they even get to the 1st step in laymens terms, everything should have atleast a little brief explanation that says what it is basically for, in lay terms atleast,and at most a quick overview of the procedure that explains what you will be doing in each step that is written in plain english with out using any technical terms, unless it is to define them , also a glosary of acronyms and terms should be included in every site , and maybe a short little one at the begining of every tutorial that explains any terms or acronyms you may come across that you or a noob might not know the definition of,that are used in the tutorial
there is no common sense in these scenes ,and absolutly no communication skills what so ever ,its like the 2 dont mix or something, 
i swear 90% of what i read on these sites ,i dont thin the person that wrote even went back and read it even one time after they wrote it 
then when you point out stuff that is obviously confusing they inore it or you ,or try and argue with you why they are right and you are jus an idiot for understanding the retarted vague tutorial ,instead of just editing it ,and taking your advice


----------



## rujoeking (Aug 5, 2011)

I have always been a regular visitor to GBAtemp,
I am an active member in the hacking community and was heavily involved in the original DS "passme" development and testing.
I have signed up with an "anonymous" alias as I felt I needed to speak and know I will be shot down in flames.
I know this is the "Hacking and Homebrew" section of the site and I know that this is not in line with the Forum Topic, however, the correct target audience are here so I do think this is the most relevant place to post.

The attitude of some people in the forum is atrocious.

You do nothing but flame other people while sat on your high horse adding nothing to the community yourselves.
You are a disgrace and an embarrassment to the hacking community of which I would normally say I was proud to be a member of.
People come on the forums for help and to try to contribute, WE ALL HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE, all they get in return are sarcastic comments and bi**ing it is disgusting.
would it be so hard to direct people in the right way and politely advise them when they have done something wrong?
no... it wouldn't. if you spoke to people in the street like you speak to them on here... I would imagine you would have broken arms and legs...

People deserve respect, there is not a lot of that in this community.

I'm just as entitled to post my opinion as all the flamers in here so I have...

let the flaming begin.


----------



## Ace (Aug 6, 2011)

To above: What you're saying in communication skills is what a more transparent Temp would easily achieve. A forum with an openness would attract different kinds of users, in the end.

And on the word of the tutorials: I think  this is somewhat remedied by the new Tutorial section that flew up with the Tutorial Competition.

However, I do agree that it would be nice to have professional video tutorials on everything you can do, that would have a likeness to ExpertVillage, or WikiHow.

In fact, going to the expense of doing that would likely be a smart move for newer users.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Aug 6, 2011)

yeah like i said i wasnt really talking about this site, cause i think this is one of the much better sites/ i was really targting the 360 sceneand to a degree the ps3 scene , but atleast that scene has chris tech, and there site are not so bad , but i think the 360 scene is thw worst, followed but the wii scene , but this site is certainly better than wiihacks  think ,in alot of ways and other sites ,


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 6, 2011)

Question here is... You want a cookie?

As many have said in this thread... It's the internet. Some people enjoy the fact that they hide behind their monitors and it gets to them.. Simply because if this were reality? Half of them would have been brutally attacked if not killed for mouthing off the way they do. You can't expect anybody to be as well-mannered as you want them to be. What people say and do? That's up to them. You signing on to an anonymous account just to speak your mind? I think it's unjustified. Whatever, people do what people do. That can't be changed. Dedicating a whole thread to it doesn't help your cause either.

Personally? I love GBA Temp, but I can't stand some of ill-educated people here. Don't take what I say as a praise toward myself. I have my moments, and lots of them.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 6, 2011)

rujoeking said:
			
		

> I have always been a regular visitor to GBAtemp,
> I am an active member in the hacking community and was heavily involved in the original DS "passme" development and testing.
> I have signed up with an "anonymous" alias as I felt I needed to speak and know I will be shot down in flames.
> I know this is the "Hacking and Homebrew" section of the site and I know that this is not in line with the Forum Topic, however, the correct target audience are here so I do think this is the most relevant place to post.
> ...



I feel for you man, really I do, but let me say something in this post so I can say I said it and not just be quoting someone.

I'm old, I know the difference between a teen and an old man.

Teens being obnoxious are just acting their age, and I frankly would rather be surrounded by obnoxious teens just being themselves than people my age acting no better.
Because an obnoxious teen is just an obnoxious teen. But a 50 year old acting the same way is a fucking asshole.

And I am sufficiently disgusted with my own age group from elsewhere to the point I quit being one.

Sorry if this place is 'getting you down', but I have seen a lot worse, from people pretending to be mature adults elsewhere, and failing badly.


----------



## Evo.lve (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes I realise that I am often a dick to noobs, and so are many people.

Now, here's the thing.

First thread asking about hacking the 3DS:

"No, sorry, not possible right now."

Five thousandth thread asking about hacking the 3DS:

FUCKING SEARCH YOU FUCKING MORON, ARE YOU RETARDED?

...well maybe not, but you get the picture.


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Mchief298 said:
			
		

> Question here is... You want a cookie?
> 
> As many have said in this thread... It's the internet. Some people enjoy the fact that they hide behind their monitors and it gets to them.. Simply because if this were reality? Half of them would have been brutally attacked if not killed for mouthing off the way they do. You can't expect anybody to be as well-mannered as you want them to be. What people say and do? That's up to them. You signing on to an anonymous account just to speak your mind? I think it's unjustified. Whatever, people do what people do. That can't be changed. Dedicating a whole thread to it doesn't help your cause either.
> 
> Personally? I love GBA Temp, but I can't stand some of ill-educated people here. Don't take what I say as a praise toward myself. I have my moments, and lots of them.


You summed up the gist of why people act the way they do on the net... BUT, at the same time, the person that is looking for a response, and then gets one, doesn't fully know how to take it because of the fact that you cannot SEE the tone of speaking the responder is giving them. In some cases, you can only take the response at face value, and for the person giving the response, YES, its just the internet, but this is a Forum, its just like speaking to someone in public, you would want them to treat you the way you would want to be treated.

As for people that come here with "theories", their posts seem open-ended because they are looking for extra input from people, people who know something that can help them achieve what they posted, on this site... I know when I first started here, I had posted my first topic to get involved with a discussion, breaking the ice, and all people had to say was "Old news is old news". It wasn't old at all, but it was all they wanted to put. I felt it was rude and disrespectful.

I'm pretty sure if you act that way to people on the net, you will slip or purposely do it in public, and karma has a HORRIBLE way of coming back to people. Having said that, I feel that GBAtemp should be a NO ATTITUDE zone, that includes me too, because I have lost my patience with a person or seven.


----------



## Kaleadoskope (Aug 6, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Yes I realise that I am often a dick to noobs, and so are many people.
> 
> Now, here's the thing.
> 
> ...



I completely agree, people tend to get annoyed with noobs because they don't want to search through the threads for their answer. People sticky key topics, answering their questions, and yet there will always be someone who creates a new thread to ask a question that has been answered on numerous occasions, stickied, etc. etc.

People post speculations on how it can be hacked, and, again on many occasions, they've been shut down, with responses telling them that it would have been considered by *actual hackers*. And again, people want to actually help the 3DS get hacked, and are again, shut down, all with roughly the same answers.

The point is:

*Nothing in the world will make people change.*

PS: This board hardly contributes to the community, you've just brought flaming upon yourself, as you said.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 6, 2011)

hmmm... looked through my first topics and tempers weren't mean to me. 

maybe it's just the way you ask, and your timing. for example, like what evo.lve said, at first regular tempers will reply properly, but seeing the same topics created over and over again, the regulars will get annoyed. 

it's like a combo where the last one hits the hardest.


----------



## iggloovortex (Aug 6, 2011)

i didnt read any of the 5 pages. all i will say to you is this. as a developer of homebrew, as nice as you may want to be, the single most annoying thing is when, although you have laid out instructions on what to do, or when the solution is as simple as google searching a single thing, others continue to pester you on and off about how to make it work or the like. I'm not saying this justifies any possibly rude behavior, but before you criticize you should understand that just because someone is too lazy to google or read the instructions properly, doesnt mean we should all cater to them as if they were esteemed individuals. I personally save asking questions until going through several pages of differently phrased google searches deems unfruitful, and the only solution at that point is to ask a question.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 6, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3817307:date=Aug 6 2011, 01:03 AM:name=rujoeking)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rujoeking @ Aug 6 2011, 01:03 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3817307"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hi All,
I am really happy with the responses to my post.
and I appreciate some people may see the issue as trivial or "Part of the internet"
certain things can be done to help the situation,
putting suggestions forward on how people can help themselves would make a massive difference,
instead of "Stickies" there could be a box at the top of each sub forum pointing to wiki type content for example using the 3ds forum as an example

________________________________________________________________________________

Flashcard support...................Current status of Hacks....................Hardware...................etc.....
Supercard DSTwo..................How does encryption work.................what is in the 3ds................
R4-SDHC...............................What has already been tried.............something else....................
R4-Gold............................................................................
...................................................

________________________________________________________________________________

This could be in a larger font with icons etc...
having it clearly broken down like this within the forum (above the topics) would avoid a lot of common reoccurring questions and avoid a lot of frustration <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Hi,

First I would like to say that being myself a moderator in 3DS section, it's not always easy to decide which one should be close and which one can be left open. GBAtemp has always been opened to discussion and we don't ban/delete/sensor discussion if users are not insulting. Other boards are more strict and may delete all unuseful posts. That's maybe why we have a lot of "n00bs" here, they see GBAtemp like a place where they can register and post too. It's not a board full of Professional hackers/developers only, GBAtemp always accepted everyone.

I agree that there are a lot of crap post and reply, not useful at all <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" />
When someone ask a question there are 5 post without the answer before someone come and help the user. If we deleted all those semi-flame posts asking to do a search instead of giving the solution, users wouldn't agree and feel like we are censoring them. "I wasn't insulting, so why delete my comment" etc.
People want to share what they think will be revolutionary and they have the hack solution that nobody though..., It's annoying to have duplicates but we can't sensor topics based on the subject either <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" />

Well, it's how I feel anyway. I don't want to be too strict and want to let people share their ideas (being good or bad).


Secondly, 
I agree with your Idea to have a more flashy, well named, informative place to find what everyone ask on the forum while they are not reading the stickies or the previous user's topic still on the first page.
It would be great but :
- Some of the information are already on the Stickied topics (even written in Bold in 3DS section) that nobody read.
- Users don't take the time to wonder if somebody else asked the same thing where maybe they can find the answer without asking again. They just want to ask themselves, we don't know, maybe the hacking possibility just suddenly changed in the past 5 minutes.... all other post are too old to be correct. They want the answer for themselves.
- Wiki is a frightening place to most people. A lot of users prefer asking on the forum than doing a search. Users with knowledge don't update the wiki often either. They are afraid of doing something wrong.

I would really like a place where everyone is helping each other.
but again, I think most users don't take time to write good tutorial, good informative posts to stick, and when they write one they don't update it.
Not everyone, some users are doing it good and really want to help others.

There are people who care about others and people who care only about themselves <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" />
Other just want to answer something randomly to mark their place, showing that they were part of something, being helpful is only second place.


Do any of you would help creating and maintaining a wiki page?
I'm the only one maintaining PS3 wiki pages here on WikiTemp, and I don't have a lot of time to add all the thing I would like.
If users want to create 3DS pages we can link to them from the forum.

<!--quoteo(post=3817386:date=Aug 6 2011, 02:37 AM:name=totalnoob617)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(totalnoob617 @ Aug 6 2011, 02:37 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3817386"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->



Spoiler



i actually dont think this site or scene is that bad for that sort of thing , the 360 scene is the absolut worst, and the wihacks site is prety bad too 
much much worse than here i think 
the problem is that (not this scene really) that in alot of these scenes the people who know how to do this stuff , have absolutly ibismal communication skills, if people could just take a few minutes to proof read what they write and spend just a bit more time in explaining things properly and not in a way that leaves all sorts of improtant shit out and in a ways that are vague and can be interperted in 50 different ways,with spelling errors,and cause they are not being specific, then we could eliminate more the 50% of posts
all these scenes are full of obsolete tutorials with outdated and obsolete information ,that never gets updated, and are horribly written tutorials, and written by people who have no idea how to clearly explain things, there is this kid on you tube that does a great job in explaining stuff for the ps3 scene , chris tech tv ,hes great at  explaining things if every scene had someone like that ,someone with great commnication skills like he has , we woud not have these problems

people should take a page from that kid, especially the ones who make yt videos with horrible shitty music, or complete silence and then call it a "tutorial", neither of which should be done in a tutorial video,and bad poor shaky camera work, poor out of focus camera work,where you cant see anything ,and on and on

people dont even speak in proper complete sentences, and they are so vague in the way they try to explain things, they leave things open to be interperted in 100 different ways, if people would just read wtf they write before they post advice or tutorials, and make sure that there is absolutly no possible way that someone could interpert what they write in more than 1 way ,then people would not be so bitchy about seeing people posting the same questions over and over, sure there are some people who ask obvious things over and over , but alot of the questions are due to the way alot of stuff on console scenes is "explained"
alot of things like most tutorials just go right in and start spewing technical jargon , where they should first,always give you an overview of the procedure in laymans terms , and explain the outcome and goal of what it is the tutorial is for,first,before they even get to the 1st step in laymens terms, everything should have atleast a little brief explanation that says what it is basically for, in lay terms atleast,and at most a quick overview of the procedure that explains what you will be doing in each step that is written in plain english with out using any technical terms, unless it is to define them , also a glosary of acronyms and terms should be included in every site , and maybe a short little one at the begining of every tutorial that explains any terms or acronyms you may come across that you or a noob might not know the definition of,that are used in the tutorial
there is no common sense in these scenes ,and absolutly no communication skills what so ever ,its like the 2 dont mix or something, 
i swear 90% of what i read on these sites ,i dont thin the person that wrote even went back and read it even one time after they wrote it 
then when you point out stuff that is obviously confusing they inore it or you ,or try and argue with you why they are right and you are jus an idiot for understanding the retarted vague tutorial ,instead of just editing it ,and taking your advice


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
I also totally agree with you.
There is always old and outdated tutorial, we can't remove them from the web, people just need common sense to check the date and see if it's recent or old, and check if there's nothing newer.
I agree that a lot of Tutorial don't explain things. They just give steps to follow blindly. That alone is a great thing for n00bs who want everything NOW without thinking what they are doing, Though it's really bad because these people will stay ignorant and will come back at you asking always the same question because they didn't understand what they did and how their console is working.

When I do a Tutorial, I like to explain things. I want users to understand what they are doing.
Check my (not complete yet) multiMAN tutorial, or the help I provide in the Wii forums (<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t303512-question-about-wads-and-other-guide" target="_blank">example</a>). I try to explain what the users will have to do.
I don't like users posting only "use Modmii" all over the forum, or hijack topics with bad and incomplete informations. It's unproductive and just keep the users in the blurry world of n00bs. (at least explain what ModMii is used for)

You are fed of n00bs? then teach them correctly so they become learning newbies!
You like n00bs asking the same thing over and over? continue writing n00b-proof guide.
People who really care and want to help users should take the time to explain. Read again to check if there's no error, come back and update the guides when there are new methods, mark old guides as obsolete.
That's why Wiki would be a better place for Tutorials, everybody can update and maintain it, while forum topics can't be edited if the poster went MIA or just don't care anymore.

So, rujoeking, I like the Wiki idea, but will people change their habits and start using it more?


----------



## Relys (Aug 6, 2011)

Kaleadoskope said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what pisses me off more than anything. No, they don't want to get the 3DS hacked. They want to play pirated games and that's it. These so called speculators have no fricking clue about how a closed hardware system works, let alone how to hack it.

I am sick and tired of seeing threads speculating how you can modifiy a save file or send a file over the network to run unsigned code on your 3DS. These are just simple methods of file transfer and are no way related to hacking a system, yet I see these threads over and over again giving more "bright ideas" to the community.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Aug 6, 2011)

People use being a noob as too much of an excuse.

Being a noob does not make it ok to:
-act like a genius when you post a ridiculous idea that anyone with a little bit of hacking knowledge would realize is stupid.
-ask questions as though you are entitled to a response; especially after putting no effort into finding the answer on your own.
-be an annoying moron.

Being a noob does make it ok to:
-be less knowledgeable than others and politely ask questions that you have attempted to answer on your own.

I see plenty of noobs that get by fine without pissing people off or getting trolled.
It's the blatantly ignorant noobs that don't care about trying not to be a noob that get flamed, and imo they deserve it (most of the time).

If noobs want respect, they need to be respectful in the first place. That's the way the whole world works, not just the Internet.


----------



## Demonstryde (Aug 6, 2011)

i dont care how stupid a question is... if the answer is no then all the response should be is "no".... there is no need to flame.... if you can take the time to post a flame or hurtful response you can just as easily say no or yes and leave it at that... if you flame anyone for any reason you are a dick..and need to look at your own self.... 

and why does posting retarded questions pisd anyone off? like its taking up usefull space or sumthing.....there is plenty of room so dont get mad, just dont respond if your obviously gonna be a dick.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 6, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3817152:date=Aug 5 2011, 05:15 PM:name=Guild McCommunist)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Guild McCommunist @ Aug 5 2011, 05:15 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3817152"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3817143:date=Aug 5 2011, 11:09 PM:name=Demonstryde)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Demonstryde @ Aug 5 2011, 11:09 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3817143"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->maybe i'm an idiot, but the search engine has a terrible format, and never turns any results for me.... maybe if it were to be easier to use for newcomers , they would be more likely to use it..<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<a href="http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=013630650091043013295:fovgnno_tdc" target="_blank">Use this then.</a>

I've never been a fan of the Search function on the forum itself but I've always used the Google one.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
honestly, i always use that search page, i've compared that and the forum search, and the google one is always better, it should be linked to as the official search engine

<!--quoteo(post=3817386:date=Aug 5 2011, 08:37 PM:name=totalnoob617)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(totalnoob617 @ Aug 5 2011, 08:37 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3817386"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3816787:date=Aug 5 2011, 02:51 PM:name=rujoeking)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(rujoeking @ Aug 5 2011, 02:51 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3816787"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I have always been a regular visitor to GBAtemp,
I am an active member in the hacking community and was heavily involved in the original DS "passme" development and testing.
I have signed up with an "anonymous" alias as I felt I needed to speak and know I will be shot down in flames.
I know this is the "Hacking and Homebrew" section of the site and I know that this is not in line with the Forum Topic, however, the correct target audience are here so I do think this is the most relevant place to post.

The attitude of some people in the forum is atrocious.

You do nothing but flame other people while sat on your high horse adding nothing to the community yourselves.
You are a disgrace and an embarrassment to the hacking community of which I would normally say I was proud to be a member of.
People come on the forums for help and to try to contribute, WE ALL HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE, all they get in return are sarcastic comments and bi**ing it is disgusting.
would it be so hard to direct people in the right way and politely advise them when they have done something wrong?
no... it wouldn't. if you spoke to people in the street like you speak to them on here... I would imagine you would have broken arms and legs...

People deserve respect, there is not a lot of that in this community.

I'm just as entitled to post my opinion as all the flamers in here so I have...

let the flaming begin.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
i actually dont think this site or scene is that bad for that sort of thing , the 360 scene is the absolut worst, and the wihacks site is prety bad too 
much much worse than here i think 
the problem is that (not this scene really) that in alot of these scenes the people who know how to do this stuff , have absolutly ibismal communication skills, if people could just take a few minutes to proof read what they write and spend just a bit more time in explaining things properly and not in a way that leaves all sorts of improtant shit out and in a ways that are vague and can be interperted in 50 different ways,with spelling errors,and cause they are not being specific, then we could eliminate more the 50% of posts
all these scenes are full of obsolete tutorials with outdated and obsolete information ,that never gets updated, and are horribly written tutorials, and written by people who have no idea how to clearly explain things, there is this kid on you tube that does a great job in explaining stuff for the ps3 scene , chris tech tv ,hes great at  explaining things if every scene had someone like that ,someone with great commnication skills like he has , we woud not have these problems

people should take a page from that kid, especially the ones who make yt videos with horrible shitty music, or complete silence and then call it a "tutorial", neither of which should be done in a tutorial video,and bad poor shaky camera work, poor out of focus camera work,where you cant see anything ,and on and on

people dont even speak in proper complete sentences, and they are so vague in the way they try to explain things, they leave things open to be interperted in 100 different ways, if people would just read wtf they write before they post advice or tutorials, and make sure that there is absolutly no possible way that someone could interpert what they write in more than 1 way ,then people would not be so bitchy about seeing people posting the same questions over and over, sure there are some people who ask obvious things over and over , but alot of the questions are due to the way alot of stuff on console scenes is "explained"
alot of things like most tutorials just go right in and start spewing technical jargon , where they should first,always give you an overview of the procedure in laymans terms , and explain the outcome and goal of what it is the tutorial is for,first,before they even get to the 1st step in laymens terms, everything should have atleast a little brief explanation that says what it is basically for, in lay terms atleast,and at most a quick overview of the procedure that explains what you will be doing in each step that is written in plain english with out using any technical terms, unless it is to define them , also a glosary of acronyms and terms should be included in every site , and maybe a short little one at the begining of every tutorial that explains any terms or acronyms you may come across that you or a noob might not know the definition of,that are used in the tutorial
there is no common sense in these scenes ,and absolutly no communication skills what so ever ,its like the 2 dont mix or something, 
i swear 90% of what i read on these sites ,i dont thin the person that wrote even went back and read it even one time after they wrote it 
then when you point out stuff that is obviously confusing they inore it or you ,or try and argue with you why they are right and you are jus an idiot for understanding the retarted vague tutorial ,instead of just editing it ,and taking your advice
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
this is something i strongly feel is needed in communities, you need updated stickies, full with easy to understand things that allow people to get into easily, and they have to stay updated, once the OP stops updating, there needs to be a way for someone else to take over and continue where they left off

<!--quoteo(post=3817398:date=Aug 5 2011, 08:50 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 5 2011, 08:50 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3817398"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->To above: What you're saying in communication skills is what a more transparent Temp would easily achieve. A forum with an openness would attract different kinds of users, in the end.

And on the word of the tutorials: I think  this is somewhat remedied by the new Tutorial section that flew up with the Tutorial Competition.

However, I do agree that it would be nice to have professional video tutorials on everything you can do, that would have a likeness to ExpertVillage, or WikiHow.

In fact, going to the expense of doing that would likely be a smart move for newer users.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Ace you can shut up about the whole "openness" bullcrap, everyone in the community who's going to share does it already, and everyone knowing everybody else requires interest from both sides, which doesn't happen unless you come here regularly. What we need is a better attitude towards those who don't really know anything, and we need to legitimately teach them why what they're saying is wrong, along with stickies that people can be sure will stay updated, so they don't have to ask if the sticky is still correct or if further advancements have come along.

And the new Tutorials section is still bullcrap in my opinion, you can't just take a whole forum with multiple subforums and throw all of the tutorials into one giant spamfest of crappy tutorials covering way too many topics.

<!--quoteo(post=3817835:date=Aug 6 2011, 08:04 AM:name=Cyan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Cyan @ Aug 6 2011, 08:04 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3817835"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Secondly, 
I agree with your Idea to have a more flashy, well named, informative place to find what everyone ask on the forum while they are not reading the stickies or the previous user's topic still on the first page.
It would be great but :
- Some of the information are already on the Stickied topics (even written in Bold in 3DS section) that nobody read.
- Users don't take the time to wonder if somebody else asked the same thing where maybe they can find the answer without asking again. They just want to ask themselves, we don't know, maybe the hacking possibility just suddenly changed in the past 5 minutes.... all other post are too old to be correct. They want the answer for themselves.
- Wiki is a frightening place to most people. A lot of users prefer asking on the forum than doing a search. Users with knowledge don't update the wiki often either. They are afraid of doing something wrong.

I would really like a place where everyone is helping each other.
but again, I think most users don't take time to write good tutorial, good informative posts to stick, and when they write one they don't update it.
Not everyone, some users are doing it good and really want to help others.

There are people who care about others and people who care only about themselves <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" />
Other just want to answer something randomly to mark their place, showing that they were part of something, being helpful is only second place.


Do any of you would help creating and maintaining a wiki page?
I'm the only one maintaining PS3 wiki pages here on WikiTemp, and I don't have a lot of time to add all the thing I would like.
If users want to create 3DS pages we can link to them from the forum.

<!--quoteo(post=3817386:date=Aug 6 2011, 02:37 AM:name=totalnoob617)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(totalnoob617 @ Aug 6 2011, 02:37 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3817386"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->



Spoiler



i actually dont think this site or scene is that bad for that sort of thing , the 360 scene is the absolut worst, and the wihacks site is prety bad too 
much much worse than here i think 
the problem is that (not this scene really) that in alot of these scenes the people who know how to do this stuff , have absolutly ibismal communication skills, if people could just take a few minutes to proof read what they write and spend just a bit more time in explaining things properly and not in a way that leaves all sorts of improtant shit out and in a ways that are vague and can be interperted in 50 different ways,with spelling errors,and cause they are not being specific, then we could eliminate more the 50% of posts
all these scenes are full of obsolete tutorials with outdated and obsolete information ,that never gets updated, and are horribly written tutorials, and written by people who have no idea how to clearly explain things, there is this kid on you tube that does a great job in explaining stuff for the ps3 scene , chris tech tv ,hes great at  explaining things if every scene had someone like that ,someone with great commnication skills like he has , we woud not have these problems

people should take a page from that kid, especially the ones who make yt videos with horrible shitty music, or complete silence and then call it a "tutorial", neither of which should be done in a tutorial video,and bad poor shaky camera work, poor out of focus camera work,where you cant see anything ,and on and on

people dont even speak in proper complete sentences, and they are so vague in the way they try to explain things, they leave things open to be interperted in 100 different ways, if people would just read wtf they write before they post advice or tutorials, and make sure that there is absolutly no possible way that someone could interpert what they write in more than 1 way ,then people would not be so bitchy about seeing people posting the same questions over and over, sure there are some people who ask obvious things over and over , but alot of the questions are due to the way alot of stuff on console scenes is "explained"
alot of things like most tutorials just go right in and start spewing technical jargon , where they should first,always give you an overview of the procedure in laymans terms , and explain the outcome and goal of what it is the tutorial is for,first,before they even get to the 1st step in laymens terms, everything should have atleast a little brief explanation that says what it is basically for, in lay terms atleast,and at most a quick overview of the procedure that explains what you will be doing in each step that is written in plain english with out using any technical terms, unless it is to define them , also a glosary of acronyms and terms should be included in every site , and maybe a short little one at the begining of every tutorial that explains any terms or acronyms you may come across that you or a noob might not know the definition of,that are used in the tutorial
there is no common sense in these scenes ,and absolutly no communication skills what so ever ,its like the 2 dont mix or something, 
i swear 90% of what i read on these sites ,i dont thin the person that wrote even went back and read it even one time after they wrote it 
then when you point out stuff that is obviously confusing they inore it or you ,or try and argue with you why they are right and you are jus an idiot for understanding the retarted vague tutorial ,instead of just editing it ,and taking your advice


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
I also totally agree with you.
There is always old and outdated tutorial, we can't remove them from the web, people just need common sense to check the date and see if it's recent or old, and check if there's nothing newer.
I agree that a lot of Tutorial don't explain things. They just give steps to follow blindly. That alone is a great thing for n00bs who want everything NOW without thinking what they are doing, Though it's really bad because these people will stay ignorant and will come back at you asking always the same question because they didn't understand what they did and how their console is working.

When I do a Tutorial, I like to explain things. I want users to understand what they are doing.
Check my (not complete yet) multiMAN tutorial, or the help I provide in the Wii forums (<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t303512-question-about-wads-and-other-guide" target="_blank">example</a>). I try to explain what the users will have to do.
I don't like users posting only "use Modmii" all over the forum, or hijack topics with bad and incomplete informations. It's unproductive and just keep the users in the blurry world of n00bs. (at least explain what ModMii is used for)

You are fed of n00bs? then teach them correctly so they become learning newbies!
You like n00bs asking the same thing over and over? continue writing n00b-proof guide.
People who really care and want to help users should take the time to explain. Read again to check if there's no error, come back and update the guides when there are new methods, mark old guides as obsolete.
That's why Wiki would be a better place for Tutorials, everybody can update and maintain it, while forum topics can't be edited if the poster went MIA or just don't care anymore.

So, rujoeking, I like the Wiki idea, but will people change their habits and start using it more?
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Again, i always absolutely hate it when i come into a community somewhere and check out their sticky only to find out that it's outdated, it just makes you feel like... what's the point of it being there if half of the information is wrong. As for the wiki part I really should get more into it, i'm just not, i made a wiki account a bit ago but i never really go there, and i doubt any of the guests do either, it's incredibly barren.


----------



## notmeanymore (Aug 6, 2011)

totalnoob617 said:
			
		

> _i_ actually _dont_ think this site or scene is that bad for that sort of thing , the 360 scene is the _absolut_ worst, and the _wihacks_ site is _prety_ bad too
> much much worse than here i think
> the problem is that (not this scene really) that in alot of these scenes the people who know how to do this stuff , have _absolutly_ _ibismal_ communication skills, *if people could just take a few minutes to proof read what they write* and spend just a bit more time in explaining things properly and not in a way that leaves all sorts of _improtant_ shit out and in a ways that are vague and can be _interperted_ in 50 different ways,with spelling errors,and cause they are not being specific, then we could eliminate more the 50% of posts
> *snip*


I feel like you just insulted yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moving on, I think, jumping off of what Ace Faith was saying, maybe optional Facebook integration isn't such a bad idea. Let people see "Hey, TehSkull is really Kyle Bradshaw, and not some random derp on the web."

That would keep those who did make their FB public less likely to troll and less like to *be trolled.*


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 6, 2011)

facebook integration is going quite a bit too far for multiple reasons...

and as you can see from this post, having their names and such will not stop people from taking the time to make you feel stupid...


----------



## lex luthor (Aug 6, 2011)

I always remember a Thread  some time ago and because people didn't like it they demanded it to be closed. If they didn't like it why bother posting and arguing.

Sometimes we made related questions to something and usually we get flamed too. For example let's say I create a thread Asking about a list of 3ds games containing updates and which update.

I may receive answers like:

1) There isn't any list (appropriate answer)

or 

2) DO A FUCKIN SEARCH YOU IDIOT! (inappropriate answer from a dick when there is really nothing to search ). This last reply is one that happens a lot and there's no reason for it *IF* the question made it's really valid.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 6, 2011)

lex luthor said:
			
		

> I always remember a Thread  some time ago and because people didn't like it they demanded it to be closed. If they didn't like it why bother posting and arguing.
> 
> Sometimes we made related questions to something and usually we get flamed too. For example let's say I create a thread Asking about a list of 3ds games containing updates and which update.
> 
> ...


Even valid questions require searching.  Other than the language I see nothing wrong with answer 2.


----------



## lex luthor (Aug 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> lex luthor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with answer 2 is that sometimes people want you to perform something that maybe you already did and on top of that they do it in a bad tone that may seem insulting sometimes.

Answer 2 should be instead:

Did you make a search? (This way is much more comfortable than the previous unnecessary burst)


----------



## machomuu (Aug 6, 2011)

lex luthor said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, well with many questions it's unlikely that they did, moreover some people tend to lie when you ask them things like that.


----------



## rujoeking (Aug 5, 2011)

I have always been a regular visitor to GBAtemp,
I am an active member in the hacking community and was heavily involved in the original DS "passme" development and testing.
I have signed up with an "anonymous" alias as I felt I needed to speak and know I will be shot down in flames.
I know this is the "Hacking and Homebrew" section of the site and I know that this is not in line with the Forum Topic, however, the correct target audience are here so I do think this is the most relevant place to post.

The attitude of some people in the forum is atrocious.

You do nothing but flame other people while sat on your high horse adding nothing to the community yourselves.
You are a disgrace and an embarrassment to the hacking community of which I would normally say I was proud to be a member of.
People come on the forums for help and to try to contribute, WE ALL HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE, all they get in return are sarcastic comments and bi**ing it is disgusting.
would it be so hard to direct people in the right way and politely advise them when they have done something wrong?
no... it wouldn't. if you spoke to people in the street like you speak to them on here... I would imagine you would have broken arms and legs...

People deserve respect, there is not a lot of that in this community.

I'm just as entitled to post my opinion as all the flamers in here so I have...

let the flaming begin.


----------



## lex luthor (Aug 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> lex luthor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Macho but the whole point in this thread is to be more flexible with noobs. I know you are mostly right but if people want to flame is best to refrain from doing it as some guy posted earlier.


----------



## Apex (Aug 6, 2011)

This is the internet, you should be used to it by now.

There are the people who ask the stupid questions now, and the people who asked the stupid questions before, who harass anyone else for asking a similar question, claiming they 'should have searched for it.' well a search for flashcart information probably brought you here, and instead of wading through forty thousand pages of unanswered threads full of people telling you to search for the answer, they just made a simply question thread.

There are those who do not use proper spelling and grammar, who get criticized as if they are stupid for not putting more effort to get the same point across, and then there are those who criticize them, who in turn complain because paragraphs are to big, and things aren't more concise; tldr.

There are those who will complain about other people being jerks, who will ultimately never get anything accomplished, and there are those who just accept that the internet comes with no warranty, you get what you get, deal with it, you can't change it.

People will troll you simply because you take yourself too seriously.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 6, 2011)

There.   Are.   Some.   Questions.   That.   Needn't.   Be.   Asked.

Seriously.


----------



## lex luthor (Aug 6, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> There.   Are.   Some.   Questions.   That.   Needn't.   Be.   Asked.
> 
> Seriously.


LOL you are right there and a simple "yes" or "no" is enough to answer those questions.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 6, 2011)

The first dozen times, sure...  After that can you see how it might get frustrating to the people who frequent the boards and see them cluttered with nonsense?


----------



## lex luthor (Aug 6, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> The first dozen times, sure...  After that can you see how it might get frustrating to the people who frequent the boards and see them cluttered with nonsense?


Yes, you are right but let's be in the shoes of the noob. Someone posted earlier that it would be nicer to guide the noob in the proper direction than flaming him. 

...honestly I get your point of seeing idiotic threads (which I hate) specially when a thread is like this:

TITLE= *New way to play 3ds videos* (one might think it's some innovation from some dev)

and the content is something like:

*is there a newer way to play videos on the 3ds?* (a really dumb question that makes one feel disappointed)


----------



## Ringo619 (Aug 6, 2011)

yep you hardly ever get the answer you want , like i have a r4 and when i need help people tell me to buy a  different flash cart and stuff, or when i ask a fix for my ysmenu people tell me to use wood and everything , kinda annoying since you never get the answer you want , but there are people out their who help and are't smart asses about it


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 6, 2011)

lex luthor said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong with that "How long will it take for 3DS to be hacked"? You do realize this IS a hacking community right? I thought that thread was great.


----------



## lex luthor (Aug 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> lex luthor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are asking this to Old8oy, right?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 6, 2011)

Just because you've personally answered a question 80 times before doesn't mean you can be a dick.

You don't HAVE to post in every thread you read, you know.

Fuck, you don't even need to LOOK at a thread if you don't want to.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> What's wrong with that "How long will it take for 3DS to be hacked"? You do realize this IS a hacking community right? I thought that thread was great.



Yeah. It's a "hacking" community, not a "fortune-telling" community.
It's not like we can really put a timeline on an unknown.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 6, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest... sometimes the frontpage news are kind of "meh"
E.g: I always see news like: "the new xbox will have graphics like james cameron's avatar", "the new sony ngp will launch rockets to the moon" or "New Xbox, Playstation to be "10x more powerful", According to John Carmack".... always the same stuff.

Today marks the 25th anniversary of Metroid. Every major gaming site is reporting that... except gbatemp.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 6, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Just because you've personally answered a question 80 times before doesn't mean you can be a dick.
> 
> You don't HAVE to post in every thread you read, you know.
> 
> Fuck, you don't even need to LOOK at a thread if you don't want to.




Maybe a mod could keep an eye on the boards and close these topics before we can get to them with a simple message...

"Topic Closed: Read the Sticky"

or

"Topic Closed: Please Use Search Function or Google..."

And you don't HAVE to answer every question you see and promote the behavior that draws all of the criticism and flaming...

btw, Welcome Back


----------



## Rydian (Aug 6, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> And you don't HAVE to answer every question you see and promote the behavior that draws all of the criticism and flaming...


You know if you get shot and left for dead on the side of the road, people don't HAVE to stop and try to help you.

But isn't the world a better place when people AREN'T dickholes?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 6, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a pretty poor analogy...  I can honestly say that I'd be right there to help someone if they were in any sort of danger.  I've been in life or death situations.  I've made those decisions.  People don't HAVE to stop and help you, and a lot of people likely won't...

I can also honestly say that nothing that has been discussed in this topic is a life or death situation.  Sure, the world is a better place when people aren't dickholes, but it goes both ways.  There are the dickholes who feel entitled and expect things to be done for them and there are the dickholes who flame them for it.

It all comes down to people and their "feelings".  If you're someone who can let the opinions and words of strangers hurt your feelings, the internet is not for you.  Nor is the workforce.  Nor is middle school.  Nor are family dinners.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 7, 2011)

Let be the first upteenth one to tell you that this is the internet. There are retards, tough guys, and bullies and all other interations that defines (trolls, 12 year olds, etc). Then there are the people that tell it like it is. Whether the answer is what seems nice or not. There are questions that are asked so often that the answer in on the first page of the damn forum. It's fucking annoying when you have 7 different topics asking the same yes or no answer. A little exaggerated I know, but these people are extremely prevalant and annoying. Attempts to keep an organized beginner's guide are common and useful. If they aren't used though, then what the hell are they there for?

I myself answer any question I can with knowledgeable and clear answers. Sometimes it comes off as rude, but then again if I see the same question on the first page of the same forum section, I might be a little annoyed. Contrary to popular belief, GBAtemp isn't the only source of hacking, and programming know how on the Internet. I think many of your observations are correct, but many times the person asking the question just wants to jump into an incredibly complicated field. Thee people are green, inexperienced, and many times, extremely annoying. Sometimes they are even rude when they don't recieve immediate gratification and help, or when they are told to look somewhere else.

Someone mentioned the mods earlier, and I wish to touch on the subject. Mods are people, not robots. They are volunteers and they can't be here all the time. They may not have all the time to clean up legitimate questions which might seem silly. If you want to help them, flag the inappropriate topics by reporting them.


----------



## lincruste (Aug 7, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> You know if you get shot and left for dead on the side of the road, people don't HAVE to stop and try to help you.


In USA.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 7, 2011)

lincruste said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In some states.

The reason people don't call 911 or some other help line is because everyone else thinks that others have called 911. It's seen more in cities and tightly packs suburbs. I have heard a story of a guy that was stabbed and lay bleeding and pleading for help on a sidewalk, and nobody called 911 for almost an hour. Some guys even took pictures of him, or with buddies next to him. It's sickening.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> lincruste said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And lazy as well as ignorant.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 7, 2011)

Lazy Americans...  I can't stand them


----------



## rujoeking (Aug 5, 2011)

I have always been a regular visitor to GBAtemp,
I am an active member in the hacking community and was heavily involved in the original DS "passme" development and testing.
I have signed up with an "anonymous" alias as I felt I needed to speak and know I will be shot down in flames.
I know this is the "Hacking and Homebrew" section of the site and I know that this is not in line with the Forum Topic, however, the correct target audience are here so I do think this is the most relevant place to post.

The attitude of some people in the forum is atrocious.

You do nothing but flame other people while sat on your high horse adding nothing to the community yourselves.
You are a disgrace and an embarrassment to the hacking community of which I would normally say I was proud to be a member of.
People come on the forums for help and to try to contribute, WE ALL HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE, all they get in return are sarcastic comments and bi**ing it is disgusting.
would it be so hard to direct people in the right way and politely advise them when they have done something wrong?
no... it wouldn't. if you spoke to people in the street like you speak to them on here... I would imagine you would have broken arms and legs...

People deserve respect, there is not a lot of that in this community.

I'm just as entitled to post my opinion as all the flamers in here so I have...

let the flaming begin.


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DroRox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me? Could you speak up a bit? I can't hear your point over the screams of the language you're raping.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2011)

DrOctapu said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, but the thing is he's made homebrew before, and he wasn't put down.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 7, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My point was you might think differently when it's you needing the help.


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Aug 7, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the problem is that people ask for help on simple things that they would've found the solution to *if they had done any research at all.*


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 7, 2011)

@Rydian

I understood your point from the beginning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess I just have low expectations to start with, probably from years of visiting forums on the internet.  This type of forum just has so many more "non-pre-searched" topics than most other types since it involves instruction, testing, and some amount of technical know-how.  The problem lies in the fact that far too many people forego any amount of learning with silly questions they could answer themselves if they spent 5 minutes looking around.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 7, 2011)

VA YOU need to LIGHTEN UP


----------



## lex luthor (Aug 7, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> The problem lies in the fact that far too many people forego any amount of learning with silly questions they could answer themselves if they spent 5 minutes looking around.



This happens a lot when people learn about something new or something they haven't done before and go through many forums posting questions right away without reading the forums rules or search in a proper way. That's why we who had been more time in this community should direct them in the right way without flaming (posting a link is enough) . Another thing is that if every time a noob asks something stickied and we reply *go search* and similar things then when we use the search engine we will see like 50 threads with the same content and in the end we are the ones that f*ck the search engine effectiveness than the noobs.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 7, 2011)

lex luthor said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is true.  People should be directed to stickies rather being told to search.

Here is an example of how a first post "should" look...  This person has either lurked for a bit picking up info or has come in with prior knowledge.  Either way, they started by making it clear that they *are* using the tutorial and continue with a specific question and as much detail as possible.  Kudos to new guy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 7, 2011)

VA YOU need to LIGHTEN UP


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 8, 2011)

In that arugment between Rydian and Old8oy, i'm going to have to agree with Rydian, however I don't think he really explained it properly.

Being a noob on here is somewhat like being an intern somewhere, and just because that person guiding you has helped countless people do the same things and has answered the same questions many times, that doesn't give him the right to completely freak out when the intern asks him a common question. I feel like the more knowledgeable of us are supposed to be like that guide and help the noobs learn and answer them properly, and if you simply can't deal with the same stuff over and over without being rude, then just don't reply. It's like the old saying, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 9, 2011)

Not much of an argument.  I thought Rydian and I were having a grown-up discussion.

In a perfect world, I'd completely agree with what all of the friendly, supportive people here are trying to accomplish.  But...here comes an analogy...would you walk into Calculus 321 (hacks and exploits) and start throwing out questions and theories without completing the pre-requisite courses of Calculus 101 (google search) and Calculus 211 (reading stickies)?  I suppose if you were some self-taught prodigy, maybe you would...  How many of the "noob" questions come from self-taught prodigies?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 10, 2011)

In an education system you're put into the intro courses first, and you can't get into college without some proof of prior education (including placement tests).  While on the internet... people like us may have grown up with the concept a search engine, but there are people that don't know what they are and how to use them.

And that's terrible.


----------



## iggloovortex (Aug 10, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> In an education system you're put into the intro courses first, and you can't get into college without some proof of prior education (including placement tests).  While on the internet... people like us may have grown up with the concept a search engine, but there are people that don't know what they are and how to use them.
> 
> And that's terrible.


Oh how i missed you Rydian :3


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 10, 2011)

what's so hard about pointing people in the right direction?
such as if you were in a city and a guy asked where the shops are would you go
"oh, just over there."
or
"look at a map, douche."


----------



## iggloovortex (Aug 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> what's so hard about pointing people in the right direction?
> such as if you were in a city and a guy asked where the shops are would you go
> "oh, just over there."
> or
> "look at a map, douche."


sure i'd help him out, and put a sign down. but if every damn day people come asking for the same shop, despite seeing the sign right there, then thats a problem.

I use the analogy of a sign to represent a post. since posts dont disappear, and can be found when googled.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok, I kind of agree with the OP.
I mean, we have to be self-reliant as well. So...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 10, 2011)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except it's more an entire directory than a sign (stickies I mean).


----------



## Rydian (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh don't get me wrong, you all see how often I post nothing more than a link to a guide...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

how this became 9 pages long?


----------



## iggloovortex (Aug 11, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> how this became 9 pages long?


its a very sensitive topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and in defense Old8oy, the stickies are much easier to locate than a post/google search


----------



## rujoeking (Aug 5, 2011)

I have always been a regular visitor to GBAtemp,
I am an active member in the hacking community and was heavily involved in the original DS "passme" development and testing.
I have signed up with an "anonymous" alias as I felt I needed to speak and know I will be shot down in flames.
I know this is the "Hacking and Homebrew" section of the site and I know that this is not in line with the Forum Topic, however, the correct target audience are here so I do think this is the most relevant place to post.

The attitude of some people in the forum is atrocious.

You do nothing but flame other people while sat on your high horse adding nothing to the community yourselves.
You are a disgrace and an embarrassment to the hacking community of which I would normally say I was proud to be a member of.
People come on the forums for help and to try to contribute, WE ALL HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE, all they get in return are sarcastic comments and bi**ing it is disgusting.
would it be so hard to direct people in the right way and politely advise them when they have done something wrong?
no... it wouldn't. if you spoke to people in the street like you speak to them on here... I would imagine you would have broken arms and legs...

People deserve respect, there is not a lot of that in this community.

I'm just as entitled to post my opinion as all the flamers in here so I have...

let the flaming begin.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 12, 2011)

This *is* a pretty sensitive topic and I'm enjoying the fact that we actually seem to be having a grown-up conversation here instead of people flaming back and forth like most of these types of threads turn into.


@iggloovortex
defense of what?

if you mean "in defense *of* Old8oy", cool, I 100% agree with the fact that stickies are easy to locate and people should be checking them first before posting a question.

if you mean "in defense *,* Old8oy", that's exactly my point...  regardless of how "difficult" it might be to search out the answer to a question, the stickies are always in the same place and should be checked first....


----------



## iggloovortex (Aug 12, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> if you mean "in defense *,* Old8oy", that's exactly my point...  regardless of how "difficult" it might be to search out the answer to a question, the stickies are always in the same place and should be checked first....


So are we on the same page? i thought we were against each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: The signs were meant as stickies as well.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 12, 2011)

My "stance" is that Google exists and the stickies are in the same place in every section of the forum.  It's the member's responsibility to use them.  It's not the community's responsibility to direct each and every individual to them.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 12, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> My "stance" is that Google exists and the stickies are in the same place in every section of the forum.  It's the member's responsibility to use them.  It's not the community's responsibility to direct each and every individual to them.


The problem with forum communities, is the fact that no matter how up to date stickies are, if they aren't used, then there is no point. The same problem occurs here. For every person who uses a sticky, there are 3 or more people who don't.


----------



## iggloovortex (Aug 14, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> My "stance" is that Google exists and the stickies are in the same place in every section of the forum.  It's the member's responsibility to use them.  It's not the community's responsibility to direct each and every individual to them.


Oh ok so we are on the same page lol.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 19, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Not much of an argument.  I thought Rydian and I were having a grown-up discussion.
> 
> In a perfect world, I'd completely agree with what all of the friendly, supportive people here are trying to accomplish.  But...here comes an analogy...would you walk into Calculus 321 (hacks and exploits) and start throwing out questions and theories without completing the pre-requisite courses of Calculus 101 (google search) and Calculus 211 (reading stickies)?  I suppose if you were some self-taught prodigy, maybe you would...  How many of the "noob" questions come from self-taught prodigies?


Then point him towards calculus 101 and show him what he has to do, and don't be an asshat about it.

Just because people ask stupid questions doesn't mean you have to rage at them, if you really can't handle being nice just don't post.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 19, 2011)

Very interesting theory op as I come to the conclusion that I have always been a regular visitor to GBAtemp,
I am an active member in the hacking community and was heavily involved in the original DS "passme" development and testing.
I have signed up with an "anonymous" alias as I felt I needed to speak and know I will be shot down in flames.
I know this is the "Hacking and Homebrew" section of the site and I know that this is not in line with the Forum Topic, however, the correct target audience are here so I do think this is the most relevant place to post.

The attitude of some people in the forum is atrocious.

You do nothing but flame other people while sat on your high horse adding nothing to the community yourselves.
You are a disgrace and an embarrassment to the hacking community of which I would normally say I was proud to be a member of.
People come on the forums for help and to try to contribute, WE ALL HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE, all they get in return are sarcastic comments and bi**ing it is disgusting.
would it be so hard to direct people in the right way and politely advise them when they have done something wrong?
no... it wouldn't. if you spoke to people in the street like you speak to them on here... I would imagine you would have broken arms and legs...

People deserve respect, there is not a lot of that in this community.

I'm just as entitled to post my opinion as all the flamers in here so I have...

let the flaming begin.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 19, 2011)

you might want to use the [quote][/quote] tags


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 20, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> you might want to use the [quote][/quote] tags



Wake this thread up 5 days later?  Really trying to hit 3000, eh?

I'll write up a guide on how to use Google and see if I can get a mod to sticky it.



Spoiler



1. Go to www.google.com
2. Type what you are looking for in the text box
3. Click search
4. Follow the link that best fits your needs



Hope I didn't ruin anything...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I don't think he cares about it post count that much.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 21, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. you quoted the wrong post
2. i was on vacation and was semi checking gbatemp, i just saw the thread on the way home and replied again
3. i've now increased my post count once again


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 21, 2011)

Actual technically-minded ROM hacking communities are just as bad in different ways. GBAtemp has the good, you just gotta sift through the bad and put some posters on your personal 'ignore' list.

Publicly visible post count can ruin these places though. It encourages certain people's posting behaviour while discouraging long though out contributions. People should be recognized for the contributions; one's legacy isn't in the number of quips. Post count should be reset to 0 periodically.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 21, 2011)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Post count should be reset to 0 periodically.


Or just hide it so it only appears when you go to that persons profile.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Publicly visible post count can ruin these places though. It encourages certain people's posting behaviour while discouraging long though out contributions. People should be recognized for the contributions; one's legacy isn't in the number of quips. Post count should be reset to 0 periodically.


You are completely right and this is because I know the feeling first hand, it's sort of like there is a prejudice for those that have low post counts and a stereotype for people with high post counts, and you will be inclined to respond to someone a certain way based on their post count.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 21, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> 1. you quoted the wrong post
> 2. i was on vacation and was semi checking gbatemp, i just saw the thread on the way home and replied again
> 3. i've now increased my post count once again



Lol.  A couple more.

I don't think post count has much to do with it. (and I hope you realize I was joking Terminator02 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I think it's more that some people learned and then came here while some people came here to learn.  I've had my share of threads/posts flamed around when I joined.  I stuck to it, picked up on what I could, and as I result I was able to work with some great people on some great things.  I guess I just don't have sympathy for the people who take it personally.

Though I do believe a little moderation could go a long way.  As could warns/suspensions.  Simply deleting unnecessary posts doesn't seem to have much of an effect (and the majority of posts go unnoticed).  In the facility where I work the rule is "firm, fair, and consistent".  While this obviously isn't a correctional facility I think that rule still should apply without mods being seen as bullies.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> I think it's more that some people learned and then came here while some people came here to learn.  I've had my share of threads/posts flamed around when I joined.  I stuck to it, picked up on what I could, and as I result I was able to work with some great people on some great things.  I guess I just don't have sympathy for the people who take it personally.


I do think a little noob flaming can go a long way, though.  While I don't encourage it (I am definitely NOT saying you should do it) and think it's just mean, but it does encourage us to...well...not be noobs.  I can't say I like the idea of flaming noobs, but I'm just saying (look back to my first topic, I don't really know if I was acting noobish, but that really helped.  Well, that and Guild who used an indirect "tough love" approach).


----------



## Rydian (Aug 21, 2011)

It's not like you have to be nice while directing them to a sticky...

Hell, sometimes I take screenshots of a forum and highlight the relevant sticky in bright colors, so they feel like dumbasses _and know they should look there next time to avoid embarrassing themselves_.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or make them leave the forums and make them resent it and its members forever.

Now, to be honest, I'd prefer it if those kind of people left, but honestly, I feel more encouraged to do something right next time when it's said nicely to me. I'm sure that applies to most people. I really don't agree with flaming new members 'cause they made one mistake. Of course, a second time, go ahead.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've thought about that omitted that part though.  It's basically a coin flip type thing, some can take it and some can't.  It's a harsh system that works at a price.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 21, 2011)

it may be a little noobish but i know what trolling is but not flaming can someone explain this for me ?


----------



## rujoeking (Aug 5, 2011)

I have always been a regular visitor to GBAtemp,
I am an active member in the hacking community and was heavily involved in the original DS "passme" development and testing.
I have signed up with an "anonymous" alias as I felt I needed to speak and know I will be shot down in flames.
I know this is the "Hacking and Homebrew" section of the site and I know that this is not in line with the Forum Topic, however, the correct target audience are here so I do think this is the most relevant place to post.

The attitude of some people in the forum is atrocious.

You do nothing but flame other people while sat on your high horse adding nothing to the community yourselves.
You are a disgrace and an embarrassment to the hacking community of which I would normally say I was proud to be a member of.
People come on the forums for help and to try to contribute, WE ALL HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE, all they get in return are sarcastic comments and bi**ing it is disgusting.
would it be so hard to direct people in the right way and politely advise them when they have done something wrong?
no... it wouldn't. if you spoke to people in the street like you speak to them on here... I would imagine you would have broken arms and legs...

People deserve respect, there is not a lot of that in this community.

I'm just as entitled to post my opinion as all the flamers in here so I have...

let the flaming begin.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 21, 2011)

emmanu888 said:
			
		

> it may be a little noobish but i know what trolling is but not flaming can someone explain this for me ?


It's effectively provoking someone with insults.

e.g. 'You bloody idiot'
Although usually more harsh than that.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 21, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> emmanu888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok thanks for the info


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to flaming 101



also 3000th post


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 21, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone that ridiculously sensitive shouldn't be on the internet in the first place.
So live and learn or whine and leave, it's win win.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 21, 2011)

I've read and reread this thread and...I just don't know what to say. I've been a dick to a lot of newcomers and noobs, it's their fault they can't search. I remember reading a post a few days ago where the guy said in the very first post "I'm to lazy to search" (which he then edited out). That's just the way most newcomers are. I think the stickies should be animated with rainbow colors and damn sparkles coming out of the text, maybe then some people would notice them. 

I do think instead of telling people to search we should just tell them to go to the stickies, I just tried searching "3DS Hack" and most of the top results were pointless/stupid threads newbies post. Or better yet don't let anyone with a post count under 10 post anything that has "3DS hack" in the thread title/post content. Instead of posting the thread, it could take them straight to the stickies instead....I don't think that's possible though, is it? Oh well...


----------



## Sterling (Aug 22, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> I've read and reread this thread and...I just don't know what to say. I've been a dick to a lot of newcomers and noobs, it's their fault they can't search. I remember reading a post a few days ago where the guy said in the very first post "I'm to lazy to search" (which he then edited out). That's just the way most newcomers are. *I think the stickies should be animated with rainbow colors and damn sparkles coming out of the text, maybe then some people would notice them. *
> 
> I do think instead of telling people to search we should just tell them to go to the stickies, I just tried searching "3DS Hack" and most of the top results were pointless/stupid threads newbies post. Or better yet don't let anyone with a post count under 10 post anything that has "3DS hack" in the thread title/post content. Instead of posting the thread, it could take them straight to the stickies instead....I don't think that's possible though, is it? Oh well...


Holy shit man, you're on to something. It needs less rainbows though, as the 'temp has enough.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 22, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, EoF is basically a huge rainbow.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 23, 2011)

slightly more on topic...

Is it just me, or has the Wii section become overrun with troll threads?  People wonder why some feel the need to flame "noob" questions...maybe it's because they just got done dealing with something like this or with a member who is posting the same question in 5 different threads...

It's either people failing to read anything whatsoever, or it's someone having at laugh and people attempting to help them with their fake problems...


----------

